# Manual de servicio tecnico de split Coventry RA- 4500F E



## fabian0325

Buenas tardes me presento a al comunidad con la intención de pedir el manual del usuario asi como el de servicio tecnico de este aire acondicionado. Si alguien me lo puede aportar se lo agradecería.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Que problema tenés con él ?


----------



## fabian0325

Mucho gusto DOSMETROS, el compresor arranca y corta por térmico y cuando hago el testeo hace una señal intermitente. por eso necesito el manual del usuario de dicho split para saber las señales del testeo del aire acondicionado. Si me podes ayudar de alguna manera, te estaría agradecido. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que no tenga gas de mas

Que funcionen los dos ventiladores 

Aunque también pinta que sea un sensor


----------



## fabian0325

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS.
Me fijaré y veré si puedo resolver el problema. Saludos, fabian0325.


----------

